# Anyone plant Sunn Hemp for food plots?



## BA17

Had someone pass along some Sunn Hemp seeds today and wondering if anyone on here has tried it.  A lot of the things I am seeing on the internet make it sound good, but always would like to get real world info.


----------



## SakoL61R

I just got some from 
http://www.petcherseeds.com/index.html
and will (hopefully!) get them planted this weekend.  Will post results.


----------



## BA17

Thanks, I will look for the updates.


----------



## hummdaddy

they gonna think you have pot planted


----------



## win280

interesting.


----------



## Gamecock Fan

Just talked with owner of Petcher Seeds and ordered some Sunn Hemp and Sod Buster Radish to plant in the next few weeks. Will give a report later.


----------



## Forest Grump

hummdaddy said:


> they gonna think you have pot planted



Seriously!

If you hear a helicopter approaching your deer stand, slowly climb down, unload your weapon & interlace your fingers behind your head. Might be a good idea to have a copy of that article sited above to offer as proof to the local constabulary. Or, a valid prescription from the state of California! 
(_voice over loudspeaker_)"You! In the orange! Step away from the Bud!"

Wonder if the deer will get addicted to your plot? Fair chase? 

Tell us how it turns out; I know I'd like something that can outgrow my weeds!


----------



## Forest Grump

Kidding aside, this stuff looks interesting; I have a big plot with soils that are deep, coarse sand, where we've never gotten good forage production. I have pretty much abandoned it, but I might just try a couple of acres of this stuff mixed with cowpeas & see what it will do.


----------



## Gamecock Fan

Forest Grump, Now thats funny I don't care who you are!


----------



## kdaw68

I checked with the company to order some  myself and their shipping rates are ridiculous.


----------



## Forest Grump

Gamecock Fan said:


> Forest Grump, Now thats funny I don't care who you are!



Can't wait for the trail cam photos of a group of "bachelor" bucks trying to roll a fat one; gotta be a challenge with hooves! 

Reckon they'll get the munchies & mow down the rest of your plots?
Or it may make your deer dumb & unwilling to leave the property? 
(then you'll have to dig 'em a basement & buy 'em video games)

 sorry, this is just hard to resist


----------



## Forest Grump

kdaw68 said:


> I checked with the company to order some  myself and their shipping rates are ridiculous.



I didn't look at the rates for large orders, but I went far enough to get shipping for 15 lbs = 15 $. (1 acre) Big quantities would ship freight, not UPS. I doubt you can drive to Al & back for 15 bucks? How much is it to order more? (to me the seed cost is worse than the shipping)


----------



## kdaw68

Forest you got a point there on the travel cost.  I believe I'm going to order some and see how well it does.  I have a smaller plot that isn't as wet as my other ones that I plan to give it a try on.


----------



## Chadx1981

Post a pic please


----------



## SakoL61R

I will be planting 15 lbs in two adjacent plots on Sunday.  One plot is 1/2 an acre, the other is 1+.  Will be mixing it with something from my local feed and seed store.  Probably egyptian wheat, ICP's, maybe some sorghum and sunflowers.  I'll do an exclusion cage or two as well.

As far as price, 50 lbs will plant 3 acres.  $150 for the seed and $25 for the shipping.   I'm thinking that's a good deal if it pulls nutrients up and, as a legume, will fix a bunch of nitrogen as stated.  Saves $$ on fertilizer.  I'll be very interested how it does planted in the spring.

FYI, I talked with Mr. Petcher and he said no innoculant was needed.

Will post results/pics on this thread.


----------



## Forest Grump

Ok, I'm not about to argue with Mr. Petcher, but is it pre-inoculated? 'Cause you're gonna have to have Rhizobium bacteria to fix nitrogen, and no way are they gonna be present in ordinary sandy soil without legumes growing there already. Inoculant is not expensive, ten bucks will get you enough to treat 50 pounds of seed. Did he say why? (I'm curious, I'm not being difficult)


----------



## EastALHunter

*I looked at selling Sunn Hemp very strongly...*



BA17 said:


> Had someone pass along some Sunn Hemp seeds today and wondering if anyone on here has tried it.  A lot of the things I am seeing on the internet make it sound good, but always would like to get real world info.



went as far to go over to Auburn and talk with them about it.  The problem is that it grows too fast and all of the leaves are at the top of the plant where deer can't get to them.  It also becomes very stemmy in a hurry.  The last problem is that most of the biomass is in the stems which the deer won't eat unless they are starving to death.


----------



## radetwiggs

i don't know anything about sunn hemp, but from the pictures it looks like the leaves go all the way down the stalk. won't the deer eat the top of the plant as it's growing and the middle to bottom as it grows tall?


----------



## SakoL61R

Forest Grump said:


> Ok, I'm not about to argue with Mr. Petcher, but is it pre-inoculated? 'Cause you're gonna have to have Rhizobium bacteria to fix nitrogen, and no way are they gonna be present in ordinary sandy soil without legumes growing there already. Inoculant is not expensive, ten bucks will get you enough to treat 50 pounds of seed. Did he say why? (I'm curious, I'm not being difficult)



FG, I was curious as well, thus my question to him.  He did not say why, nor did he say it was pre-innoculated.  Give him a call and let us know!

I did soil tests on my plots this past spring and have not added any amendments.  If the SH does well through this fall, I will do some "after" soil tests and compare the N-P-K levels.  I will top dress with milorganite after I get it planted, but nothing else.

FWIW, Mr. Petcher was very pleasant to talk with, knowledgeable and shipped my order out very fast (I did an internet order on a Thursday and had the seed 4 days later.

Man, I can't wait to be on my tractor tomorrow at this time or earlier!  Hopefully have enough time to get'er done!

Seed bag labels:


----------



## EastALHunter

*If I remember correctly....*



radetwiggs said:


> i don't know anything about sunn hemp, but from the pictures it looks like the leaves go all the way down the stalk. won't the deer eat the top of the plant as it's growing and the middle to bottom as it grows tall?



they were only talking like 3 tons of biomass per acre compared to an Eagle plant that is gonna put off 5 tons+ almost all in leaves.  Leaf biomass on the Sunn Hemp has got to be 1 ton or less.  You can get much more production out of chicory and clover - and they are perennials.  I think Sunn Hemp has an excellent place for row crop farmers but not for wildlife.

What the research into Sunn Hemp did do was put me in touch with some folks out of South America that are doing other forage plants (peas and beans) that are not being used in the US and are high tonnage producers that have a great future for deer plots.


----------



## Big Doe Down

I've never heard of it until reading this thread, and by the looks of it, if you don't wait until september to plant it, you'll be watching the tops of the plant move around wondering how big the deer is that's in there. Seeing deer in that would be tough, much less getting a shot!


----------



## radetwiggs

i was thinking you would plant strips of this with clover and peas the deer would still feel like they had cover but you could see down the the strips


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

The USDA reports on this legume are highly favorable..

http://soils.usda.gov/sqi/management/files/sq_atn_10.pdf


----------



## roll tide

I ordered some but I am debating whether or not to go ahead and plant it just to see how it does in the fall or wait till the spring.


----------



## miller

So, How did it work? Did the deer eat it or not?


----------



## SakoL61R

Miller,  
They tore it up.  I should have planted more as they never let it get more than about 6 inches high.  I'll be planting more this spring.


----------



## droptine06

SakoL61R said:


> Miller,
> They tore it up.  I should have planted more as they never let it get more than about 6 inches high.  I'll be planting more this spring.



What time of year did you plant it last year?


----------



## miller

SakoL61R said:


> Miller,
> They tore it up.  I should have planted more as they never let it get more than about 6 inches high.  I'll be planting more this spring.



Awesome, thanks for the reply bud! I guess some Milorganite over the top will help. I've read it doesn't require fert, but anything to keep the deer out a little longer has to help.


----------



## SakoL61R

droptine06 said:


> What time of year did you plant it last year?



Unfortunately, I ended up getting it in the ground the weekend before Labor Day, much later than when I wanted to.  Also, I mixed it with ICP's.   


Miller--X2 on the milorganite.


----------



## droptine06

SakoL61R said:


> Unfortunately, I ended up getting it in the ground the weekend before Labor Day, much later than when I wanted to.  Also, I mixed it with ICP's.
> 
> 
> Miller--X2 on the milorganite.



Thanks Sako. Thinkin may try in a plot this year.


----------



## 167WhiteTAIL

Anyone else have any more reports on Sunn Hemp?  Are you still using it??


----------



## SakoL61R

Yep,
Planting some this weekend, finally.  
Anyone else?


----------



## strick 9

Got hemp planted 5-1-14 with ICP's,sorghum, and buckwheat. Milorganite  after it came up. Deer worked on peas but milorganite slowed them down enough I think. Sunn Hemp took a little longer to come up, but is catching up quick with peas height wise. 7 plots plus power line planted 10 acres give or take.


----------



## GAGE

I will add some to my bow plots for my peas and beans to climb up.


----------



## strick 9

Go to farm and fleet website for milorganite . Make Home Depot price match and beat by 10%. $6.23 a bag. They told me they will price match this time but not anymore. Got the whole pallet.


----------



## mossyhorn

I planted about 3 acres couple years back and mixed it with ic peas and had good results. Plants grew very well and about two weeks before opening day I mowed strips through plot to open up shooting lanes because the hemp were over six foot high and pea vine went up the stalks. Opening morning my son killed a 210 lb 8 pt. also I called our local game warden and let him know about my hemp plot so I wouldn't get "raided" on one of my hunts, lol. Anyway good luck with your plots, Ted,


----------



## SakoL61R

Just finished planting/covering a mix of sunn hemp, buckwheat and sudan sorghum just before the bottom dropped out yesterday evening here in Screven.   Testing some velvet beans from Petcherseeds in the mix as well.


----------

